# Bella VERY constipated I think ??



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Help ! I recently (3 weeks ago) changed Bella's diet to a 4.8* grain free wet food, the transition has been going great and she has been really enjoying it. I have noticed over the three weeks that her stools have been becoming a lot smaller and a lot drier which I thought was great too. This morning however when I let her out for her toilet she was squatting to poo, nothing came out and she was yelping  could her poo be so dry that now she can't go ? What can I give her ? Shall I persevere with the food as it is very good quality ? Please help.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I think the food you are feeding is to heavy for such a small dog, give her a spoon of olive oil to help the system, and get her back on what you used to give.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

AnnHelen said:


> I think the food you are feeding is to heavy for such a small dog, give her a spoon of olive oil to help the system, and get her back on what you used to give.


Do you think ? It's such a great food, I've added half a teaspoon of olive oil today and a tablespoon of water to hopefully get things going, I was planning on adding water to it from now on even though it's a wet food.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Also forgot to mention her poops have been a bit paler than usual, is that a problem with her liver ? Could a good food really make her unwell ? Bit freaked out tbh.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I wouldn't give up on the food due to one issue with constipation.
To get things moving I would feed liver, it is a great bowel mover. Lots of people feed cooked pumpkin too.
What is the food you are feeding?


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks Stella, it's Wainwrights grain free wet variety, it scored 4.8 on dog food advisor so I hope it's ok.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I haven't heard of people having problems with it, maybe some other members who feed it can share their experiences?
A teaspoonful of coconut oil will also help to get things moving.
What was she eating before?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Coconut oil is great for this problem. I give mine about 8 drops every day. A teaspoon sure should work!!!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

She was eating Applaws wet food, she was ok on it health wise but she often left it and I always felt that she didn't really enjoy it, on this new one she's really excited when I'm putting it out and eats it up straightaway, I will persevere and hope it's just a transitional stage, thanks for the advice.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Are you giving her any treats/raw bones etc ?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Ops sorry just realised this post is 5 days old - hope she is ok now


----------

